# Moving sprewell [Merged]



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

*moving sprewell*

Seems like the writing is on the wall for Latrell. Both Sprewell and the Knicks need to part company. But there are so many decent (and young) swingmen in the league that he may not command as much interest as would have been the case in the past.

Here's an idea:

New York sends Sprewell and a 2nd round draft pick to Miami

Miami sends Eddie Jones and Ken Johnson to Minnesota

Minnesota sends Wally Sczcerbiak and Terrell Brandon to the Knicks

The Knicks get Wally's shooting and scoring, and hope for decent chemistry. As a bonus, they get whatever healthy minutes Terrell can provide at the point.

Miami gets a shooting guard who's slightly older but more consistently fiery and with a shorter contract. Sprewell may not have been what they had in mind, but they've been ready to move Jones for a whil.

Minnesota gets to separate KG and Wally, and plug in a more defensive-minded slasher at shooting guard. Any shots Ken Johnson blocks are a plus.

Whaddya think?


----------



## Celtz Fan 1 (Sep 5, 2002)

dude brandon is done, his knee is shot, they'd b getting another mcdyess horrible idea if u ask me, i heard dale davis n patterson 4 spree


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I can see why the Knicks would jump at that, but not the Blazers. Would Spree swing between backing up Pippen and backing up Bonzi? I think Latrell can help a lot of teams, but Portland doesn't strike me as a team that could make much use of him without sending either Wells or Anderson packing.


----------



## PurpleFever (Oct 23, 2002)

How about this deal.

New York trades: Sprewell, Howard Eisley to Dallas

Dallas trades: Nick Van Excel, Shawn Bradley, Tariq Abdul-Wahad to New York

After trade the line-up will be.

NY
PG-Van Excel/Charlie Ward/Frank Williams
SG-Houston/Postell
SF-Nailon/Anderson/Abdul-Wahad
PF-Thomas/Harrington/Spoon
C-Bradley/Doleac/Knight

They can cut Mark Pope after the trade.
I really think Van Excel will fit in well with Knicks. They did want him last year pretty bad. Also Bradley could be a factor in East even though he couldn't really do much in West. The Knicks' slow paced basketball should help Bradley as well. Abdul-Wahad has a reallly bad contract, but so does Eisley and he still plays better D than Nailon and Anderson.

Dallas
PG-Nash/Eisley/Avery Johnson
SG-Sprewell/Walt Williams/Raja Bell
SF-Finley/Najera/Griffin
PF-Dirk/Popoye
C-LaFrentz/Eschmeyer

Spree can score as well as Van Excel, if not better, and Spree can play D unlike other Mavs. They finally have someone who can guard the likes of Kobe, Vince, T-Mac... 
They also get a servicable PG in Eisley. Even though his contract is pretty bad, but like I said so does Wahad.

I think this trade really helps both teams.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

The Knicks should stay with what they have. A couple of years in the lottery, and they will be ok.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Minnesota is not trading Wally World (they just re-signed him), and Dallas is not trading Nick Van Exel (for Latrell Sprewell and Howard Eisley, HA!).

The Knicks are going to have a hard time getting anything good in return for Spree. They have been trying to dump this guy since June--NO LUCK. His value keeps getting worse and worse. Terrible situation in New York. This team is YEARS away from contending again--I'm talking 4-5 years, fellas!

Unless, of course, David Stern bails them out by fixing the lottery and hooking them up with Lebron James. Which, of course, WILL happen. So never mind.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

By watching the first two Knicks games, Stern may not have to hook the Knicks up. They seem to be doing a good job of securing that #1 pick.

Quick question- If Allan Houston is worth $100 Millon to the Knicks then what would the Knicks give Lebron James on payday? $500 Million? Madison Square Garden? A night out with Layden's wife?


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

The Knicks' present situation may prove to be a blessing in disguise for them- there was no way they were going to win a title as they were constructed, and this way they can undergo an aggressive, long-term rebuilding project rather than trying to quickly rebuild on the fly again. Layden set them back a couple more years with the Nene trade though.

BTW-Forget about Jalen Rose- Peter Vescey was just talking out of his butt on that one. Sprewell even isn't half as valuable as Rose, especially to a GM like Krause who only goes after solid citizens.


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, scott layden is crazy for not taking the glenn robinson for latrell sprewell deal that was apparently on the table, it's crap, now sprewell's value is lower due to this attitude and injury stuff


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> By watching the first two Knicks games, Stern may not have to hook the Knicks up. They seem to be doing a good job of securing that #1 pick.
> 
> Quick question- If Allan Houston is worth $100 Millon to the Knicks then what would the Knicks give Lebron James on payday? $500 Million? Madison Square Garden? A night out with Layden's wife?


It actually looks like Houston is earning his money so far this year. I don't think the Knicks have to worry though, it looks like they have the #1 pick secured


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

*Sprwell to chicago - espn*

ESPN.com is saying sprewell is possibly headed to chicago for jalen rose and i'm assuming other players as well. Anyone else heard anything? what do u think?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, with the best interest of all parties at heart , I think I can clarify things. Spree is reportedly being sought by Portland, AKA the "Rose City". With that in mind, how about this trade:

*Portland Trades:*
*C* Dale Davis
*PF* Zach Randolph
*SF* Ruben Patterson
*PG* Antonio Daniels


*Portland Receives:*
*PF* Marcus Fizer
*SF/SG* Latrell Spreewell
*SG* Lavar Postell
*PG* Jamal Crawford


*Portland's Lineup:*
*C -* Sabonis, Dudley, Boumtje
*PF-* Wallace, Fizer
*SF-* Spree, Pip, Woods
*SG-* Wells, Anderson
*PG-* Stoudamire, McInnis, Crawford

*Portland, Why:*
Because they want Spree and getting Thomas back from the Knicks doesn't make a lot of sense for a team that's already got Sabonis and Wallace. Thomas isn't big enough to consistently play center in the West like he does in the East. They're better off hedging their bets by getting a couple younger players, Fizer and Crawford. Crawford should be happy to get back to the PacNW, and Trader Bob wanted them both in 2000 anyway.

*New York Trades:*
*C/F* Kurt Thomas
*SF/SG* Latrell Spreewell
*SF/SG* Lavar Postell


*New York Receives:*
*C/F* Dale Davis
*PF* Zach Randolph
*SF* Ruben Patterson
*PG/SG* Antonio Daniels



*New York Lineup:*
*C -* Davis, Doleac, Knight
*PF -* Weatherspoon, Randolph, Harrington, (McDyess)
*SF -* Nailon, Patterson
*SG -* Houston, Daniels
*PG -* Ward, (Daniels), Eisley, Williams

*New York, Why:*
Because they need help everywhere and want to get rid of Spree. They have to give up Thomas to do it, but they get back Davis who's slightly bigger and can fill the same role, as well as Patterson and Daniels who are both nice role players and good defenders who fill deficiencies in the current Knick lineup (SF, PG). Better yet, they're young and Daniels provides cap relief. The real nugget for the Knicks might be Zach Randolph, who I've always thought had big time potential.

*Chicago trades:*
*PF* Marcus Fizer
*PG* Jamal Crawford


*Chicago receives:*
*C/F* Kurt Thomas


*Chicago Lineup:*
*C -* Curry, Blount, Bagaric
*PF -* Thomas, Chandler, Baxter
*SF -* Marshall, ERob
*SG -* Rose, Hassell, Hoiberg
*PG -* JWill, Brunson, (Mason IR)

*Chicago, Why:*
Because what's holding us back right now is lack of experience, defense and scoring up front. Thomas, especially when he's not forced to play Center, can provide that in abundance. In return we're giving up two guys that don't seem to fit into "The Plan". We're a little short at PG until Mason is healthy, but Rose is capable of filling in here, and we could always pick up Rafer Alston or someone like that if we needed a short-term fill in.


----------



## Arendt13 (Nov 11, 2002)

*moving sprewell*

Yeah looks like spree is leaving. I don't know if his value is really all that diminished though. Lots of players have similar problems but because he's in new york with their crazy reporters and they're not winning he's getting a lot of negative stuff.
Trading him to Chicago for Jalen Rose would be a good thing for both teams i think. I think they're contracts are worth similar amounts of money as well so it would sense financially too.

Rose loves to shoot and would love to play for a big market team like the Knicks. He'd have similar numbers there too. Jay Williams is developing into a good player and will prolly be the team leader and i don't think Jalen and him get along. 

As for Latrell when he got to the knicks after the choking thing he was a model citizen for a long time and did very well. I don't see him choking big bill cartwright anytime soon either. I'm thinking he'll do great in Chicago and fit in nicely with marshall, williams, chandler, and curry. Plus he gets to move back to his natural shooting guard posistion and would dominate.

I hope the trade goes through, it would be a win win for both teams. Any other trade theories i've heard don't make as much sense as this one. Especially portland, they don't want spree, they're loaded already.


----------

